

Best language for open source? - netbyte

What's the best language to start getting into easy open source projects?
======
ankurdhama
Any open source language. If you are new to programming you can start with
easy to learn language like Python. If you have programming experience then go
for Clojure.

In open source world there are so many options, so it is better to keep
learning rather than investing just in one language like people do in
Proprietary world.

~~~
netbyte
I don't see anything I really like a lot in python, and for clojure, is there
a binary for windows?

~~~
S4M
Yes, you have binaries in windows for clojure on clojure.org - as clojure is
written in java. You can also download clojurebox to have an environment to
play with clojure (<http://clojure.bighugh.com/>).

Have fun!

